# Plugin



## eins (22. Dez 2003)

Hay!

Ich suche ein gutes XML-Editor Plugin für Eclipse.

eins


----------



## el_barto (22. Dez 2003)

http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/plugins.jsp?category=XML


----------



## eins (22. Dez 2003)

Welcher davon ist empfehlenswert?

eins


----------



## el_barto (23. Dez 2003)

probiers am besten aus, da es da wohl verschiedene meinungen geben wird.


----------

